# Trying to go down natural route



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi guys. Well im back with avengence lol    My little man is 3 now and how quickly he has grown up. I always said ttc that as long as i have one, i would be happy. This is still very much true because im in love with him but me and my newly wed husband of 10 years are trying again.  

I think when you go through something so precious, it just makes you want to do it all over again and the feeling for more children doesnt seem to go away   

So i started to ttc number 2 in September 2010.  Me and my DH were about to get married and it just seemed so perfect. Just before we got married i did suffer an early m/c though which just took me back to the 6 years i were ttc my DS. I have decided that i don't want to feel like i did then i.e. took over my life, turned me into a stress head, depression, routine sex, ovulation kits, feeling terrible every month when it were negative, looking at the stick in front of me and thinking whats wrong with me etc. i could go on as all you girlies know how it feels i don't want to remind you all of the heartache   

I have been monitoring my cycles since august 2010 although i am going to ttc naturally this time. i have said to myself if it happens, it happens. if it doesn't then i have got a very healthy 3 year old son. i just hope that i can give him a sibling to play with soon.

Wish me luck xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Melanie
Just wanted to send you lots    and wish you all the luck to have #2.
I had lots of tx a for nearly 4 yrs, and then fell pg naturally with #2, which was a lovely surprise.
It will happen for you keep    .

Good Luck and never give up x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Melanie

Good luck from me too!!!  We have a 1 year old and are also ttc no 2 - he is our absolute world and I can't imagine not doing this again - it has been the most amazing time of my life!!!

Like you I really want to not get stressed like last time!


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I am 5 days late according to cycle  

Doing a test some time this morning. Really hoping for a  

I'm so nervous

Xxx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well it were a big fat   

Now wondering and confused. I did a boots test yesterday and got a faint positive and this morning I have done clear blue digital and it took the full 3 minutes before coming up not pregnant! This is what happened in November when I had an early m/c. 

Wishing all my fertility buddies good luck and still sprinkling baby dust to you all. I am blessed to have my ds who is my world


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Melanie - I got some negatives and some positives when I was pg with DS so don't give up!!!


----------

